# Introducing novaDedi - Dedicated comparison table



## Neo (Sep 14, 2018)

Everyone needs cheap dedis, so I decided to create novaDedi.
novaDedi is a comparison table from multiple providers, updated every 10 minutes.

So you can find easy a good deal, with a few clicks: https://novaDedi.net

As usual, no tracking or ad's.
If you have any suggestions, or notice any errors, lemme know.

Neo.


----------

